# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  1С 7.7 ЗиК Не срабатывает кнопка «заполнить»

## Viperer

Доброе время суток!

1С: Предприятие 7.7 (7.70.027)
Конфигурация Зарплата+Кадры, редакция 2.3 (7.70.361)

Выбираю вид документа «*Выплата заработной платы через СБ (через СБ)*», или «*Выплата заработной платы через банк (через банк)*». Нажимаю «Заполнить», «перечисление зарплаты на «зарплатные» счета», «ОК» и – ПУСТО! Ни одного сотрудника. Причем в «*выплата заработной платы (через кассу или банк, под расчет или межрасчетно)*» список сотрудников заполняется.
В чем проблема?

----------


## shestakovdmitr

нужны подробности со скриншотами...

----------

